# Help! Jasper is throwing up...



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh dear, how many times have I been on the other side of this question.. why can't I think of how to settle his stomach? We came home from going out to find he had thrown up dinner three times , took him out, he ate some grass and has thrown that up 3 times...is there something I can give him to settle his stomach?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh dear Missy. The best I've ever heard is to withhold all food and water until it stops and then give him ice cubes or chicken broth frozen until 24 hours have passed without vomiting. After that he needs to go to the vet. Do you know how to check for dehydration? Pull the skin, if it returns to it's shape quickly, you're okay. If it takes a while to return, he's getting dehydrated and then get him to the vet for IV fluids.

Email me if you get in a bind tonight - I'm running out but will check back before bed.
Give him a hug.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh...no, poor baby. I don't know Missy, what to give them. Did he eat something different? Just keep a eye on him, you might have to take him to the vet.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy, I'm sorry. I know he will be ok. 
Carole


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Missy, I'm sorry to hear he's not feeling well. What Lisa suggests sounds right. Let whatever is in his system work its way out and then give him mild broth type foods. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks Lisa, and Lynn...no nothing different. he did have a bully stick this afternoon...sometimes those make the boys vomit, sometimes not... this is different though...he is whimpering... he seems to have quieted now...hopefully it will last. Oh he did have one of those dogswell chicken strips... after the fact I read they were sourced from china...could one strip have caused this?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I read somewhere peptobismol? has anyone ever used that? we don't have any in the house...should I run out and get some? what about zantac?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Let's hope it is just a bug. Watch him closely. Most dogs do not seem distressed when they have vomited. Lisa's advice sounds appropriate to me. Write down the emergency vet number in case you need it (so hopefully you will not need it.)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy - Maybe he just ate something outside or something? Hope he is fine by morning! 

Ryab


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I agree with Ryan. Just monitor him and see if the vomiting stops. You might want to check if he's lethargic though. I would always keep water handy though. If he needs to drink he will.

I stopped giving Bogart bully sticks cause he threw up quite frequently whenever he ate them. He doesn't do that with the Moo Sticks, not once, which come from organically raised brazillian cattle. Definitely something in those bullysticks that caused problems. His poop was even loose which doesn't happen with the Moo Sticks.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would also not give him anything and just monitor him. He could of ate something or just overate (dora just did this the other day). 

Hugs to Jasper!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Jasper. I use to use Pepto with my pom and it did help. Cicero was throwing up the first of this week and I went to the vet. She did give him a shot to stop the throwing up and told me to withhold food for 24 hours. She said to then give him chicken and rice...in very small amounts...5 or 6 times during the day to make sure he didn't throw it up. By the next night he was back to normal. Hope Jasper is feeling better by morning.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor guy, I hope Jasper is feeling better this morning Missy.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

My friends dog was put on Peptobismol when he ate something that upset his stomach. She caught him after he grabbed a ham from the counter so she knew what he had eaten. 
When my Bichon had severe vomiting and diarrhea the vet injected a bolus of fluid under his skin. He was NPO for 48 hours. If he remained well then he could begin licking an ice cube. If he was fine on the ice cube he could progress to small amounts of water, then white rice, and finally strained lamb. There might have been a choice in the strained meat. If all continued to go well we could then slowly add in his regular food.

In addition to the great idea to check his skin for hydration you can also check his eyes and inside his mouth for dryness. I would guess his nose would also be dry if he is dehydrating? If you think he is dehydrated he should be seen right away so his dehydration does not bring on other problems. 

I hope Jasper is fine this morning.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

How is he this morning?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I missed this thread last night. How is he this morning. It's so frightening when the babies get sick. I hope he's feeling better by now. Fingers crossed till I hear from you. Sending loving, healing thoughts to him and you.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy, just checking in for news. I sure hope Jasper is feeling better this morning. ((((hugs for Jasper & you))))


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope Jasper is better this morning!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy, hope Jas is better. I don't feed anything that says made in China or I am even suspicious that it might be.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Hoping he's feeling better this a.m. and not vomiting anymore. Give him a big hug for us. 
Was wondering if you think some of the bully stick could have gotten lodged?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope his tummy settled down and he is up following you around waiting for breakfast!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You people are awesome. It was a pretty tough nite. Jasper kept throwing up, or trying to throw up until 3am... he pretty much was throwing up foamy mucas, not even bile. He stayed in his crate in a tight little ball and would not come out. But at 4, I got him to take a bit of water and this morning he searched out the water himself. He never got dehydrated. DH says his stool was a darker and perhaps a bit more reddish than usual...but did not appear bloody, but we are going to watch it to make sure. 

But he was following me around this morning waiting for breakfast...and he never does that... I didn't have any plain chicken--so I boiled a medallion and mixed it with rice. that was an hour or so ago and so far so good.

In the light of day--I remember what I have told others in this situation, dogs do throw up. But I am watching...It could have been the bully although it was a Moo stick (I can't stand the smell of any other Daniel) Or it could have been these Dogswell Happy Hips....Ghrrr. I hate China. But you know if it seems like a good price on jerky, I guess you have got to assume it's from China...but they do such a good job now of hiding that fact now. USDA inspected but made in China!!! But I packed up the bag of it this morning to return it and both boys were circling the table I put it on... boy do they love it. I was looking for an all protein/low fat treat for my pudge Cash. I have to find a USA jerky that I can afford... or buy a dehydrator...lol. 

Thanks for your help and concern...so far so good today... and the good news right now I happy I do not have a third. Last week Cash had a skin infection, and this week Jasper.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Missy.....So glad to hear Jasper is feeling better this morning. We just worry so when our babies are sick.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I hope Jasper feels better today.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

It must have been something he ate....he didn't get into anything outside? Missy I would get rid of the jerky for sure.

Glad Jasper is feeling better this morning and has drank some water.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

So glad he is feeling better and eating and drinking today. Sometime Kona will throw up the foamy stuff too, but it's early in the a.m. and I chalked it up to no breakfast in his tummy. Maybe he just got into something outside that didn't agree with him, but SO SO SO glad he's feeling better!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Missy, so glad to hear that Jasper has been uke: free today so far! Poor little guy! Valentino says get well soon and RLH!!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Missy..Glad to hear that things are quiet on the puppy front..I really try and appreciate those healthy times because it can change in a flash (like at night!!). My Happy does that throwing up foamy and sometimes bilish colored stuff usually before breakfast and sometimes in the middle of the night!! I could never figure it out...he would get back to his routine pretty quickly and want to eat..that was before he decided he didn't need to eat in the am about 5 weeks ago. He hasn't upchucked since his no breakfast request!! I was really convinced it was because his tummy was too empty so he and his bros always liked a nightime cookie at bedtime which we have done forever. I guess it comes down to eliminating one thing at a time..I try and keep a diary (memory not too good). Hope everyone is feeling their best on the 20th as the weather should be??? Trish PS My Ricky (ton of fun) could throw up and then go back and eat it!!! I have eliminated his breakfast in fairness to all three being treated the same..Ricky maybe will loose a pound or two I hope!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Missy, Glad to hear Jasper is feeling better. I think we all get so stressed
out when our babies don't feel well.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Poor Jasper  I'm glad he's feeling better today.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Missy, 

I gave Roxie a couple of dogswell mellow mutt strips over a couple of days a month or so ago and she threw up for a day or so too. I had forgotten that till I read your post. She also had diarehha for a few days after that (just in case you have the joy of that also ). I didn't really think it was the strips at the time but didn't give her anymore just in case,,. threw them away as a matter of fact! Anyway, I'm not knocking the dogswell products just mentioning it cause it's interesting anyway. I have a what I guess is a very bad habit ... I tend to give Roxie lots of different type treats instead of sticking with a few so I don't know what upsets her tummy when it does happen. Thankfully she seems to have a pretty tough tummy.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> I Or it could have been these Dogswell Happy Hips....Ghrrr. I hate China. But you know if it seems like a good price on jerky, I guess you have got to assume it's from China...but they do such a good job now of hiding that fact now. USDA inspected but made in China!!! But I packed up the bag of it this morning to return it and both boys were circling the table I put it on... boy do they love it. I was looking for an all protein/low fat treat for my pudge Cash. I have to find a USA jerky that I can afford... or buy a dehydrator...lol.


****! Posh loves those too, and I bought it at this "Holistic" pet food store, so I didn't even look to see if it was made in China.

Hope sweet Jasper is feeling better today.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ann, that is very interesting. yup I have that very bad habit too. I always come back to the Canz real meat treats...they are so easy to break up really small and the boys love them.. yup Dogswell gets 4 thumbs and 8 paws down in this house. 

Jasper seems to be fine today. thank heaven. I haven't fed him much, but he seems hungry... He is a bit mellow, but that is really not unusual for him.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Missy, I'm so sorry your Jasper is sick. But it sounds like he's doing much better. Sometimes they eat something that just wrecks their stomach. Vomiting and diarrhea are ways that the body gets rid of it. As long as it was temporary and he's feeling much better and eating, it was probably just something he ate. Get well Jasper! :hug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, hope Japser continues to feel better and gets back to his usual safe soon.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just saw this post. I am glad to hear that Jasper is feeling better.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy,

I'm so happy to hear Jasper's feeling better. I would definitely stay away from those treats if I were you. Milo, Bailey and I are sending cyber hugs to all of you.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Missy said:


> You people are awesome. It was a pretty tough nite. Jasper kept throwing up, or trying to throw up until 3am... he pretty much was throwing up foamy mucas, not even bile. He stayed in his crate in a tight little ball and would not come out. But at 4, I got him to take a bit of water and this morning he searched out the water himself. He never got dehydrated. DH says his stool was a darker and perhaps a bit more reddish than usual...but did not appear bloody, but we are going to watch it to make sure.
> 
> But he was following me around this morning waiting for breakfast...and he never does that... I didn't have any plain chicken--so I boiled a medallion and mixed it with rice. that was an hour or so ago and so far so good.
> 
> ...


I personally find a lot of the jerky stuff suspect. With my guys I only give them the moo stix for chewing and the Evo treats for treats. That's it. Well that's beside the raw bones which my guys love the most.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just noticed this thread. I'm so sorry Jasper was sick, Missy! Of course it happens at a time when we worry more, usually at night. ugh !! Glad to hear he ate this a.m. though. He must have eaten his dinner by now too. How is he doing?

Sammy threw up some bile today too, but the bugger is getting fussier every day it seems and won't eat! :frusty: I do give them a couple of biscuits at night, either Evo's grain-free biscuits like Daniel mentioned or some from Mother Nature which are pretty wholesome. Nope, nothing from China! I don't trust it! 

Belly rubs for the Jas-boy from all of us!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy, I'm glad to hear he is better. Do you think he may have swallowed a bit of bully stick and maybe it upset his tummy until it dissolved? Maybe that's a reach, lol.
Carole


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Aww, sorry you have a sick one  Hope he makes a quick recovery!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for continuing to check in... he seems to be fine today, a little mellow, but felt good enough to go red zone when the mail came and rip through the pottery barn catalog and time magazine...some day I have to catch this on video because you would be amazed at the sight and sound of my sweet little boy as he totally rips to shreds the mail that comes through the door (we're working on it---but sometimes we miss-- like today)

I think it could have been the bully Carole, or perhaps the dogswell, I guess we'll never really know-- but he ate his dinner, and I gave him a petflora today to help get regular again... he does have very loose poos but he is not going more often than normal...so I think we are going to be ok. 

Did I mention that Cash could have cared less last night...not one bit of concern for his bro. in fact when I would get out of bed to check on Jasper he just used the opportunity to stretch out more and take over my side of the bed. I really think he should have been named Elvis.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm relieved that Jasper is feeling better today, Missy. That is SO scary. It sounded awful. I would suspect that jerky, unfortunately. The dogswell brand looks so good, doesn't it? But some of their products gave my boys the runs also - the happy hips one was one of them.

I want to _encourage_ you to make your own chicken jerky! I have been making it myself ever since the recalls. I bought an inexpensive dehydrator on Amazon.com - it works great! I buy chicken breasts from Costco, bake them at 450 F for 10-15 minutes until they are totally cooked though (but not overcooked), refrigerate until cool. Then I slice them into 1/4" thick slices and lay the slices in the dehydrator, turn it on for 4-5 hours until they are done. I freeze the treats and defrost a handful at a time. They are my boys' favorite treat - the one they expect after torture (grooming, bathing, nail clipping, etc.) And they have never given them the runs - ever! Made in California!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Jane said:


> I'm relieved that Jasper is feeling better today, Missy. That is SO scary. It sounded awful. I would suspect that jerky, unfortunately. The dogswell brand looks so good, doesn't it? But some of their products gave my boys the runs also - the happy hips one was one of them.
> 
> I want to _encourage_ you to make your own chicken jerky! I have been making it myself ever since the recalls. I bought an inexpensive dehydrator on Amazon.com - it works great! I buy chicken breasts from Costco, bake them at 450 F for 10-15 minutes until they are totally cooked though (but not overcooked), refrigerate until cool. Then I slice them into 1/4" thick slices and lay the slices in the dehydrator, turn it on for 4-5 hours until they are done. I freeze the treats and defrost a handful at a time. They are my boys' favorite treat - the one they expect after torture (grooming, bathing, nail clipping, etc.) And they have never given them the runs - ever! Made in California!


Wow that's cool! I didn't know you could do that. I may have to look into that.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well Jasper was fine all day and all night-- he ate, he drank and held his food down, but we were woken up to retching at 3 in the morning. And he didn't want to go out this morning until just now. He came back in looking alert though. It does not seem like poisoning of any sort... So we'll see what happens today and tonight. and if it happens again, we'll absolutely go to the vet. I don't think it is the bully stick scenario as he does not seem to be blocked in anyway. Our vet is open today, But I am pretty sure they would say just watch him.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Dehydrator?*

Jane, tell me more about the dehydrator. How big is it? is it portable? we don't have a very large kitchen, so it would have to be stored elsewhere... How much jerky can you make at one time? We just got an extra freezer (the boys food was taking over my freezer) so that in no longer a problem.

Does it create a lot of heat over that 5 hours? Which one did you get? They so love the jerky. and feeding the medallions I like them to have something crisp and chewy but I am just scared of the store bought brands... and I know it is heresy to say on the forum, but Bailey's jerky just doesn't agree with my boys I think it is too rich.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Maybe I missed it but how old is Jasper? With my guys I did not start feeding them Moo Stix until they were at least 8 months old. I feel that some of the chewies can be a little rough on their stomachs at an early age.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Daniel, Jas will be 3 in January. And he has had the moo sticks many times...he is such a cautious little boy I have never worried about him eating his moo too fast... now Cash (almost 2) is another story-- he is never unsupervised with his moo.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm just catching up with this and glad to hear Jasper's feeling better.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have been giving Jas very, very small meals of chicken and rice about every three hours today...boy does he love that. And just like yesterday he has been fine all day and hopefully we won't have a third night of throwing up like we did last night. But here is the question? how long should I do the chicken and rice after there is no more uke:? And will I have to slowly transition him back to his normal food? I fear him going back to finicky eating.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah Missy, I hear ya. We will keep all paws and fingers crossed.
Carole


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Wow that's cool! I didn't know you could do that. I may have to look into that.


Definitely, Daniel! I think part of the health risk with the chicken jerky you can buy is that the chicken is not heated to a high enough temp to kill all the nasty stuff - and then they take it and dehydrate it. Since I bake the chicken completely first before dehydrating, I think it is safer.

Here is the link for the Nesco dehydrator I bought:





Missy, I make 4-5 large chicken breast's worth at a time - I could do more though - it only fills about 2/3rds of the dehydrator's full capacity. The pieces are smaller - maybe 2" long, 1/2" wide, 1/4" thick - not like those big flat strips you buy in the store. I don't add anything - no salt or spices.

I'm trying to remember how often I make a batch - it is less than once a month, for sure. Maybe every 8 weeks? And if I did more and filled the dehydrator, it would be even more infrequently.

I don't think it generates an excessive amount of heat - I just leave it on my kitchen counter while it is dehydrating. When you touch the sides, they are warm, but not hot.

It takes up about a 16" diameter footprint on a shelf in my garage, next to the Bissell little green steam cleaner :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> Well Jasper was fine all day and all night-- he ate, he drank and held his food down, but we were woken up to retching at 3 in the morning.


I am so sorry to hear about Jas. Poor poor baby! Please let us know what the vet says. :hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I hope Jasper's not feeling badly this a.m. Is he still retching and have loose bowels? He seems fine and not sickly though, which is great ! Let us know.... 

The Bailey's jerky is 100% beef, which would be the same as if you made it yourself, so that shouldn't be a problem. It's no 'richer' than, say, chicken or lamb, but maybe your boys just don't do well with beef... ? I buy a soft jerky from Cloud Star that the boys love. They have beef, pork, chicken and even have veggies such as sweet potato. I like giving them a soft jerky more than the chewy, tough ones because I know that they can swallow a chunk without any danger. I worry about the chewy, jerky-type meats.  Sammy swallows things whole most of the time! :frusty:

Kara bought a dehydrator a long time ago, for Gucci, so maybe you can PM her and ask about it. You can do a search on it too.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry I missed this thread, Missy. Hope Jasper is doing better.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

We hope Jasper's feeling better this am.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yes, everyone... we all had a great nights sleep. thanks for checking in.


----------

